# Meguiar's Gold Class Rich Leather Cleaner



## luciano136 (May 5, 2005)

Does anybody have experience with this product? Likes/dislikes? Thx a lot for your feedback!


----------



## eric77 (Mar 8, 2006)

Ive used it before and I would recommend lexol cleaner and conditioner over it.


----------



## Philip (Nov 3, 2005)

Lexall is a fine product as is Meguiar's. We always recommend using a 2 step process for leather. First, a leather cleaner to remove any dirt, then condition the clean seats. A one step product will work fine, but if the seats are very soiled, getting the dirt out of the way first then conditioning would be the preferred method. Meguiar's makes a fine 2 step product with Aloe. You can find it on thi web site.

Philip
www.firstplaceautollc.com


----------



## luciano136 (May 5, 2005)

Thx guys! As I'm relatively anal about keeping the car clean, the leather shouldn't be really dirty. For the most part, it's to keep it from drying out (sun)...


----------



## alpinewhite325i (Jan 20, 2002)

Philip said:


> Lexall is a fine product as is Meguiar's. We always recommend using a 2 step process for leather. First, a leather cleaner to remove any dirt, then condition the clean seats. A one step product will work fine, but if the seats are very soiled, getting the dirt out of the way first then conditioning would be the preferred method. Meguiar's makes a fine 2 step product with Aloe. You can find it on thi web site.
> 
> Philip
> www.firstplaceautollc.com


Just curious, what makes you think that Lexol is a fine product? Do you have some sort of data that supports this? Or is this personal opinion?

I'm asking because the leather gurus here @ the 'fest are not fans of Lexol.


----------



## Philip (Nov 3, 2005)

I used Lexol for many years on the leather of all our cars (including a very old and valuable Corvette) and was very pleased with the results. The only negative I found was on one car with off-white colored interior, the Lexol seemed to darken the color a bit. That's when I tried Meguiar's leather care products and found that they clean a bit better and do not seem to change the color of the interior.

In my personal opinion, you really can't go wrong using either Lexol or Meguiar's. They both provide UV protection. And I am sure there are other good products out there also. the trick is to condition leather frequently to keep it soft to prevent cracking.

Philip


----------



## luciano136 (May 5, 2005)

Just another small question. Can the product also be used on door panels; at least parts of it are leather too; would it do damage to the plastic parts (I have a tan interior)?

Thx again!


----------



## DannyBoy98 (Sep 27, 2005)

The leather wipes by Meguiars are pretty good. I usually use about 1 wipe per seat. I found that the stuff out of the bottle gets a little crusty. I agree with Philip, condition them frequently and they'll look great.


----------



## dennisuy (Aug 4, 2005)

any experience with BEIGE interiors though...

saw a bottle of this MEGUIAR's 2 step leather care...and it cautions about applying it directly ...should try it out in a small area first....to check for discolouring....

got me to thinking....


----------



## alpinewhite325i (Jan 20, 2002)

Philip said:


> I used Lexol for many years on the leather of all our cars (including a very old and valuable Corvette) and was very pleased with the results. The only negative I found was on one car with off-white colored interior, the Lexol seemed to darken the color a bit. That's when I tried Meguiar's leather care products and found that they clean a bit better and do not seem to change the color of the interior.
> 
> In my personal opinion, you really can't go wrong using either Lexol or Meguiar's. They both provide UV protection. And I am sure there are other good products out there also. the trick is to condition leather frequently to keep it soft to prevent cracking.
> 
> Philip


Thanks for the reply.

Again, your thoughts contradict the experts. They feel you should only need to condition a few times a year, not frequently like you state.


----------



## FalconGuy (Sep 27, 2002)

If your looking to clean, a mixture of 1 part Woolite to 6 parts water is a great leather cleaner. Its used by a lot of pro detailers and I haven't found anything better and I have tried everything out there.

Anytime a product tried to be 2 products in one, like a shampoo/conditioner something is sacrificed, that is why I use a cleaner and a separate protection product. Many choices there, Zaino, Megs, Eagle 1, aerospace protectant, Einzett they are all good at what they do.

Personaly I dont like Lexol for coated leather like my 3 series, it just leaves a greasy film that even after buffing just never seems to go away.

I'm more a OCD detailer, hardly a pro, but I do have about 3-5 K in supplies and equipment. Believe it or not the $3 bottle of Woolite that will make gallons of leather cleaner is the best I have ever found. Lexus and Cadalac at one point anyway had stickers on their new cars recommending this for their leather.


----------



## dennisuy (Aug 4, 2005)

hey falcon guy... that's a great tip

but how about a leather conditioner?

I've read somewhere that luke warm water and a micro-pore cloth would be a start...but the conditioner requirement is not met...

so I'd really love to hear your take on this


----------



## FalconGuy (Sep 27, 2002)

any of the products, 303 protectant, Zaino, Eagle 1, Einzett all do a great job protecting

If your a serious hobbyist detailer check out chemicalguys.com , by the gallon , really top notch leather protectant for 15 bucks

They make most of the "boutique" brands anyway


----------



## luciano136 (May 5, 2005)

alpinewhite325i said:


> Thanks for the reply.
> 
> Again, your thoughts contradict the experts. They feel you should only need to condition a few times a year, not frequently like you state.


That's one thing I have read too. Don't condition too much are you will kill the protectants the leather came with.

Great info though everybody!


----------



## FalconGuy (Sep 27, 2002)

I have never seen a car with Leather Damaged from Over Conditioning, I have seen many with damage from lack of conditioning.:dunno: 

Keep in mind our leather is coated, how much conditioner is really being absorbed? my guess just about none. Its a purely esthetic process for the most part.

303 Aerospace Protectant, cheap, easy to find at any pep boys or autozone and you can even get a free sample on their site, offers UV protection that really works on Vinyl and Leather, give it a shot..


Also get your self some Cockpit Premium from Einzett. Pakshak.com good source, also get your towels there, Autotopia will be a perfect place for you with the questions your asking..... give it a shot

use coupon Autotopia At PakShak ( Register at autotopia.org too!) for a nice discount. You will love the look and even the smell of cockpit premium, more of an interior QD but perfect for the black/silver dash, trim of the 3 series, one bottle will last a long time.

Let me know if you like it:thumbup:


----------



## DEXTERITY (Dec 24, 2005)

I personally like the Mequiars Gold Class cleaner. They also have a spray bottle version which works great. Not a big fan of lexol. I just tried Zainos and it seemed to work good as well, but for some reason I think I like the Mequiars a little better (gave it a little bit more of a wet, not shiny look for a week or so).


----------



## BMW318i_E36 (Mar 18, 2006)

Would this product be good for leatherette too?


----------

